# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A mund të parandalohet shkatërrimi i një lidhje dashurie?

## fisniku-student

*Keshilla per te dy gjinite:*
1.	Zgjedhe ate qe te pelqen?
2.	Duhet te jete nderi I ndersjellet I bashkeshorteve !
3.	Te mos ekzistoje dashuri te deshtuarpara kesaj lidhje
4.	Mos merre vendim kur te jesh I hidheruar
*Keshille per mashkullin*:
1.	Dhuroja ndonje dhurate (shtohet dashuria)
2.	Kerkoni falje femres per ndonje mosmarreveshje edhe nese ajo eshte gabim (kerkim falja qeteson zemrat)
3.	Mashkulli nuk duhet te ia permend punet e mira femres qe ia ka bere dikur
4.	Mashkulli duhet ta lavderoje femren e tij ,kur bene ndonje pune te mire
5.	Duhet te ja shprehesh  dashurin femres ,dhe duhet te ja deshmosh dashurin ..
6.	Mashkulli nuk duhet te vonohet deri ne oret e vona tek shtepia e tij (pa arsye) 
7.	Te mos ta ndjen mashkulli veten superior dhe ta injoroje diturin e femres
8.	Mashkulli nuk duhet ta nenvlersoje veten para femres(ti je embel une jam I tharte, ti je pellumb-une jam nje shtaze,ti je princesh une jam qoban,etj )
9.	Problemet qe ke, zgjedhi me femren(gruan) tende dhe mos kerko ndihme prej te tjereve..
10.	Te jesh besnik ndaj bashkeshortes suaj dhe duhet te deshmosh besnikerine ndaj saj

*Keshilla per femren:*

1.	Te zgjedhesh ate qe eshte I menqure dhe I sjellshem(te mos ndikoje epshi ne zgjedhje)
2.	Ta dashurosh (nuk e ke obligim ti a thuash)dhe ta deshmosh ne veper
3.	Te mos kerkosh shume dhe ta ngarkosh mashkullin shume financiarisht(sepse e brengos nese nuk mund ta ploteson ate deshire..)
4.	Te kerkosh falje per qdo gabim qe bene edhe nese eshte gabimi I vogel
5.	Ti japesh ndonje dhurate te dashurit tend(dhurata shton dashurin)
6.	Te jesh besnike ndaj burrit dashurit (bashkeshortit)tend
7.	Te I buzeqeshesh  te dashurit sa me shume(sidomos nese eshte ne pune dhe kur vjen prej punes)
8.	Duhet ti ofrosh rehati te mjaftueshme burrit tend(sepse femra eshte prehje per mashkullin)
9.	Problemet qe ke ,zgjidhi me burrin tend ,jo te kerkosh ndihme prej te tjereve
10.	Dhe duhet ta terheqesh burrin tend dhe duhet te gjesh menyra se si ta perfitosh zemren e burrit tend

----------


## xhuliana

> Keshilla per te dy gjinite:
> 
> 3.	Te mos ekzistoje dashuri te deshtuarpara kesaj lidhje


Me kete perjashtimin qe ke bere ketu lart automatikisht ke eliminu nga tema qe ke hapur pjesen me te madhe te popullsise :pa dhembe:   dmth kjo qenka teme vetem per kalamajte qe hyne ne fazen e adoleshences se vetem ata nuk jane dashuruar asnjehere....dhe skane pas asnje lidhje
Nuk jam dakord edhe per shume gjera te tjera qe ke shkruajtur por kjo qe ke cituar lart me ben te mendoj se ti adhuron lidhjet perfekte,  te perjeteshme...per fat te keq jemi ne jeten reale... :djall me brire:

----------


## xhuliana

me duket se ne te dy jetojme ne 2 bote te ndryshme me lloj jetesh te ndryshme....
dhe ti i pergjithesoke shume gjerat....
une mendoj se pavaresisht nga cdo gje, para se gjithash njeriu duhet te jete i lire  te pranoje dhe te kultivoje ndjenjat e veta, se po i shtypi me zor per te ndjekur ato rregullat qe ke listuar ti sa gjate e gjere, ka marre fund si njeri...

sa per divorcet...ata jane imazhi i lirise per ish-ciftin qe me pare jetonin ne parajse...pastaj per fat te keq parajsa kthehet ne burg per shume arsye...kupton??
ky ishte mendimi im pastaj cdo njeri ka mendimin e vet se per fat te mire Zoti na ka bere te ndryshem

*nese don te arrijshe te arritshmen duhet te sakrifikosh* 
kjo vlen vetem per ty!!!

Ajo qe dua te arrij ne jeten time eshte lumturia ime...dhe nuk eshte e thene se do e arrij me nje martese afatgjate....

----------


## fisniku-student

> =xhuliana]me duket se ne te dy jetojme ne 2 bote te ndryshme me lloj jetesh te ndryshme....
> dhe ti i pergjithesoke shume gjerat....
> une mendoj se pavaresisht nga cdo gje, para se gjithash njeriu duhet te jete i lire  te pranoje dhe te kultivoje ndjenjat e veta, se po i shtypi me zor per te ndjekur ato rregullat qe ke listuar ti sa gjate e gjere, ka marre fund si njeri...


jo besoje se jetojme ne te njejten bote ,por vetem me mentalitet dhe edukime te ndryshme..."*lufta me e veshtire per njeriun eshte lufta ndaj vetvetes"*kur njeriu lufton veset ,deshirat ,epshet ,egot,xhelozit apo semundjete zemres te cilat jan te shumta ...te cilat shpesh veprojne kunder vullnetit te vete njeriut...athere njeriu ka nevoje te i luftoje keto veti te cilan jan ne deme te tij...dhe si perfundim me shume udheheqe ndjenja njeriun se sa njeriu ndjenjen ...keshtu qe nuk duhet te i leshoje ndjenjat ne fushe dhe te veprojne lirshem ...sepse ia shofim sherin pastaj ne fund dhe i vuajme pasojat ...




> sa per divorcet...ata jane imazhi i lirise per ish-ciftin qe me pare jetonin ne parajse...pastaj per fat te keq parajsa kthehet ne burg per shume arsye...kupton??
> ky ishte mendimi im pastaj cdo njeri ka mendimin e vet se per fat te mire Zoti na ka bere te ndryshem


nuk jam kunder Divorci edhe pse konsiderohet si nje gje e Urryer ...por megjithate eshte mjete zgjidhje dhe edrejte e njeriut...edhe pse pasojat qe shkakton divorci ...mund te krahasohen me nje krim...mirpo eshte e drejte e njeriu dhe mjet zgjidhje problemesh...




> *nese don te arrijshe te arritshmen duhet te sakrifikosh* 
> kjo vlen vetem per ty!!!


jo vetem per mua por per ata qe e duan veten e tyre dhe deshirojne te arrin diqka te mire ne jete...

*Ajo qe dua te arrij ne jeten time eshte lumturia ime...dhe nuk eshte e thene se do e arrij me nje martese afatgjate....*ti qenke viktim e nje mentaliteti evropian ...mirpo nese don ta shijosh fatin e tyre atehere ate lumturi qe ke si synim largoje nga menyja ...se nuk mund ta arrish dot ...per kete te siguroje nuk je as epara por jo edhe e fundit qe kan kete mentalitet te ketille ..

----------


## fisniku-student

*1.	  Zgjedhe ate qe te pelqen?:::*kjo pike e ka rendesine e saj ,sepse njeriu ne kete rast duhet te terheqet ne ndjenja Nuk eshte I bukur ai/ajo qe eshte e/i bukur,por i/e bukur eshte ai/ajo qe te pelqend.m.th rendesia eshte mjaft e madhe qe dashuria te jete sa me e qendrueshme..sepse qendron harmonia ne ndjenjat e juaja dhe keshtu ndjenjat e juaja jan ne pajtim me zgjedhjen qe ke bere,dhe mund te dashuron pa ndonje dyshim ate q eke zgjedh sepse te ka pelqyer

----------


## fisniku-student

2.	Duhet te jete nderi I ndersjellet I bashkeshorteve:kjo eshte pika me e rendesishme dhe ecila mund te vendose ne menyre direkte ne nje lidhje ,ecila ndikon qe te shkakton prishje, divorce dhe ndarje ne mes qifteve ,dhe njeherit eshte kusht themelore per nje njeri icili deshiron te krijon familjenese nuk plotesohet ky kushte ateher askush nuk mund te garanton se ajo lidhje apo familje te kete suksessepse nuk qendron dashuria complete ne ate lidhje ajo dashuri me shume gjason ne  nje aktrim se sa nje realitet ne vetedhe aktrimi si aktrim  zakonishte perfundon ,si ne filma filmi mund te zgjas 1.50 min deri 2.00 min mirpo gjdo here eshet ne printje qe te kryhet ai filmdhe kur te kryhet ai film aktori pushon se aktruari (i/e dashuri) dhe kur te paraqitet me ndjenja reale ai/ajo ecila nuk ka dashuri te njemendet ne rast te ndonje mosmarrveshjeje kerkon divorc sepse nuk mund ta kete durimin siq ka nje person qe ka dashurin e pare me ty andaj ai/ajo qe ka dashurin e dyte me ty ,statusi I atij persni me shume gjason ne nje mik/shok se sa nje person qe te lidh ndjenja dashuris me te.prandaj kjo pike eshte aq e rendesishme sa qe eshte pike vendosje e ketij problem
Disa thone qe humbja e nderit ndikon me shume ne qrregullimin e ndjenjave tek femrat se sa tek meshkujt mirpo kjo teori nuk qendron plotesisht,sespe ne te shumten e rasteve edhe tek meshkujt sjell qrregullime te ndjenjave d.m.th edhe mashkulli eshte peng e dashuris se pare jo vetem femra

----------


## nejse

Sa mire  po me duken  te gjitha keshillat se i permbushim te gjitha .Great

----------


## fisniku-student

3.	Te mos kete dashuri te deshtuar apo dashuri te pare para kesaj lidhje:         -Edhe kjo pike eshte me peshe te veqante ne kete sfere te problemit ,mirpo ne krahasim me peshen e nderit qe cekem me lart luan role terciar ne nje lidhje ,mirpo nvaret prej personave dhe tipave te personave dhe karakteret e tyremirpo nese ke qen I dashuruar me pare dhe nuk e ke humbur nderin (virgjinitetin) atehere ky problem mund te tejkalohet dhe te rikuperohet ne te ardhmen nese vendose sinqerishte dh eke synim te sinqerte qe te harrosh ate te kalaur jo dobiprurese ateherepor megjithate ky problem mund te rikuperohet..mirpo te mos lihet si diqka e thjeshte dhe jo e kujdeseshme ndaj saj...

----------


## fisniku-student

4.	Mos mere vendim kur te jesh I hidheruar:  shpesh here ndodhin shuma raste te prishjeve te lidhjeve te dashurive apo divorce te papritura dhe pasoja kryesore eshte nga ngutja ne vendime te rendesishme te cilat rrjedhin nga nje gjendje momentale tencionuese apo ne nje gjendje te tencionuar psiqike,kur gjendesh ne nje telashe, nervoze dhe ne ate moment qdo gje eshte me nxitim dhe njeriu mere vendime qe realishte jan te pakontrolluara dhe te verbeta,mirpo te mjaftueshme per te arritur ne nje zgjidhje te problemit qe ne te ardhmen e ngarkon ndergjegjen e tijmirpo ai njeri pendohet per ate vendim ne te ardhmen d.m.th kur bie ne gjendje qetesie te shqisave nervore dhe eshef se nuk ka vepruar me vullnetin e tij te shendosh mirpo ka vepruar ne nje gjendje te trazuar qe ka qen ne ate moment icili vendim nuk ka qen deshira e tij e sinqert mirpo thjeshte ishte viktime e atij momenti dhe asaj nevoze apo dekocentrimi icili ndikoi qe ai te del nga binaret dhe te merr ate vendim qe tash po e veren se eshet ne dem te tij

----------


## Adela Vogel

Pini kafe - ajo te ben mire! 


Mberrijne me ne fund lajme te mira shkencore nga Italia, per ata miliona njerez ne bote, sigurisht edhe ne Shqiperi qe pijne cdo dite kafe. Ajo madje keshillohet si nje terapi e mire edhe per nje sere semundjesh, perfshi ate te zemres, por mos u cudisni, edhe per femijet. Por, nuk eshte e keshillueshme per grate shtatzena dhe ata me ulcer ne stromak

ne Milano

Kafeja, thote nje prej dietologeve me te njohur te Italise, te ben mire- ju, ashtu edhe femijeve. 

Filxhani i mengjesit i ekspresit qe behet ne kuzhinen e shtepise apo pihet shpejt e shpejt ne nje kafene gjate rruges per ne pune, eshte nje rutine e perditshme per miliona italiane. 

Por ka shume vite qe informacionet per menyren e tyre me te preferuar per te filluar diten jane negative, per shembull nje nga lajmet me te fundit ishte qe mjeket i kishin thene kryeministrit britanik Toni Bler te pinte me pak kafe. 

Por tani duke se batica po ulet. Harrojini njoftimet frikesuese, thote dietologia Chiara Trombeti, e institutit Humanitas Gavazeni ne periferi te Milanos. Ka arsye te shendosha shkencore per ta gezuar ekspresin e mengjesit pa u shqetesuar per pasojat negative ndaj shendetit. 

Kafeja mund te te beje mire- thote ajo- dhe sa me e forte te jete aq me e mire. Prandaj ajo rakomandon nje ekspes ne vend te nje neskafeje te pergatitur vete, qe nuk eshte fare italiane. 

Te dhena shkencore 

Dr. Trombeti thote se ajo e urren edhe vete kete gje- por ve ne dukje nje numer te madh faktesh shkencore qe mbeshtesin theniet e saj. Kafeja permban tanin dhe antioksidante- qe jane te mire per zemren dhe arteriet, thote ajo. Kafeja mund te te lehtesoje dhimbjet e kokes. Ajo eshte e mire per melcine dhe mund te ndihmoje ne parandalimin e cerozes dhe gureve ne veshka. Dhe kafeina ne kafe mund te zvogeloje rrezikun e krizave te azmes- dhe ndihmon ne permiresimin e qarkullimit brenda zemres. 

Nuk mund ta mohosh se kafeja nuk eshte e mire per te gjithe. Nese pi me shume se c'duhet mund te te beje nervoz, te te shkaktoje shpejtim te rrahjeve te zemres dhe dridhje te duarve. Grate shtatzena, te semuret me zemer dhe ata qe vuajne me ulcera ne stomak zakonisht keshillohen ta shmangin kafene. 

Edhe Dr. Trombeti thote se asnje nuk duhet te pije me shume se 3- 4 filxhane ne dite. Por eshte vecanerisht nje grup italianesh qe mund te perfitojne me shume nga keshillat e saj. Shume prinder mund te tmerrohen nga ky mendim, por Dr. Trombeti kembengul me force se nje filxhan qumesht me kafe mund te jete nje fillim ideal per brezin tjeter te te apasionuarve pas kafese- femijet gjumashe te Italise- duke i nxitur trurin atyre para nje dite qe shpesh zgjat nga ora 08. 30 ne 04. 30 mbasdite.

BBC

Kafeja ndikon mire per:

" zemren e arteriet

" dhimbjet e kokes

" melcine

" cerozen

" guret ne veshka

" azmen

" Ndersa aroma e kafese se sapo bere vertitet cdo mengjes ne mijera sheshe, lajmet jane te mira per miliona e miliona njerezit neper bote,- sigurisht edhe per shqiptaret,- per te cilet kafeja eshte pija me te preferuar e mengjesit "

Nga Mark Duf

----------


## fisniku-student

*ja sa pira nje kafe ...efektet e menjehershme ...dhembje koke ...marramendje*

----------


## fisniku-student

1.	Dhuroja ndonje dhurate (shtohet dashuria):  dhurata ne rastin e dhurimit ndikon ne mase te madhe tek edashura dhe njera prej metodave apo menyrave me efikase qe te shtohet dashuria kjo eshte vertetuar ne shume raste dhe ka sjelle rezulltate te frytshme tek qiftetsidomos dhurata ne forme luleje ecila ne keto raste preferohet me se shumtiperveq qe shton dashurin ,perforcon ndjenjat dhe akumulon ndjenja rezerva per te ardhmen

----------


## fisniku-student

2.	Kerkimi faljes apo kerkimfalja:   Edhe kerkimfalja eshte treguar shume efektshme tek qiftet sidomos ne kete rast qe I lypset mashkulllit qe sa me shpesh te kerkoje falje femressepse eshte konstatu qe *kerkimafalja qeteson zemren dhe perkule  nervozen , aktivizon ndergjegjen dhe meshiren*mashkulli kete duhet te perdore sa me shpesh (normal kur eshte nevoja) sepse rezultatet ne fund jane te frytshmesepse njeriu kur kerkon falje personit tjeter atehere ai person krijon nje bindje se ky person qe kerkon falje eshte I ndergjegjshem dhe njeherit lirohet nga ai presion I caktuar qe e mundon sepse thote ne vete qe une kam te drejtedhe ai me kerkimfalje e pranoi fajin etijkjo eshte menyra se si ti ikim mosmarrveshjeve te ndryshme
*(dialog)Thuaj: e dashur me fale>>>aktivizohet ndergjegja dhe meshira<te fali idashur per kete sepse me pelqeu pranimi I fajit tend dhe u tregove I sinqert dhe pranove fajin dhe gabimin tend.(dialog)*

----------


## fisniku-student

3.	Nuk duhet qe tja permendesh te mirat qe ia ke bere dikur(femres):
Ja nje shembull si ilustrim> _(Edashura ime te kujtohet se si te ndihmova atehere ,te pata blere shume gjera ,te kujtohet se si ia huazova disa para vellaut tend,dhe oj e dashura ime ate kujtohet se si te pata shpetuar ne nje rast dhe po te mos kisha qen une ti nuk do kishe bere asgje d.m.th te kam shpetuar jeten.etj)_keto jan disa gjera /te mira qe dikur jan bere mirpo tash kur te permenden para atij personi qe ia ke bere keto te mira ,me te vertet ai person bie ne pozite te pa lakmueshme dhe njeherit e ngushton ne shpirt dhe si perfundim ato vepra qe  ke bere qe dikur jan konsideruar si vepra te ndershme dhe te sinqerta tash shendrrohen si vepra qe ngushtojne nje person ne ndergjegje dhe ato vepra per pos qe humbin vleren e tyre por edhe mund te shendrrohen ne mekate sepse te mirat I perkasin se kaluares d.m.th asaj kohe qe dikur ke vepru ,ndersa tash ato sherbejne ngacmim te ndergjegjes se atij personi qe dikur I ke bere mire dhe kjo eshte njera nder arsyet dhe burime te ngaterresave ,mosmarrveshjeve ,dhe pastaj si rezultat vjen prishja e nje lidhje dashurie*Plagen qe e shkaton dora mund te sherohet ndersa Plagen qe 
shkakton goja kurr nuk sherohet*

----------


## fisniku-student

4.	Mashkulli duhet ta lavderoje femren e tij ,kur bene ndonje pune te mire: Menyra me e  mire se si te ia perforcosh karakterin te dashures tende eshte ta lavderosh kur bene ndonje pune te mire ,ne ate momend efektet jan shume positive sepse krijon nje vetebesim tek e dashura juaj dhe nje motiv per te ardhmen,qe sherben si nxitje qe te vazhdon me ate ritem te koncepit te saj dhe kur te existon kjo mbeshtetje prej mashkullit ndaj femres ,tash ajo ndjehet me mire , me e sigurt dhe e perkrahure apo e mbeshtetur dhe fillon te shtohet dashuria dhe rrespekti I ndersjellet ne mes ketyre  nje shembull: (_ja e dashura ime se qfar pune te mrekullueshme ke bere ,por ti nje engjull ,ty te ka hije qfar do pune qe te besh,ti je ajo qe me motivon me vepra te tillaetj)_

----------


## fisniku-student

5.	Duhet te ja shprehesh  dashurin femres ,dhe duhet te ja deshmosh dashurin :  Motivi kryesore qe mban ne jete nje lidhje eshte dashuria,prandaj qdo individ I dashuruar (ne kete rast femra) ka nevoje qe ta ndegjoje kete qe e preferon me se shumti ne jete (sinqeriteti te jete mbi ate thenje)ajo ndjehet me e sigurt nese e thua ate thenje...mirpo nese nuk ia thua atehere ,tek e dashura juaj do krijohen dyshime dhe huti ne lidhje me kete lidhjedhe lindin shume dyshime  (ndoshta e do ndonje femer tjeter,dhe mua nuk me do etjj..)por nese ia thua kjarte se e do dhe ia deshmon ne veperdhe rezultati eshte shtohet besimi,largohet xhelozia dhe krijohet nje harmoni e ndersjellet..

----------


## fisniku-student

8. Mashkulli nuk duhet ta nenvlersoje veten para femres(ti je embel une jam I tharte, ti je pellumb-une jam nje shtaze,ti je princesh une jam qoban,etj )
Ne kete rast mashkulli duhet te kete kujdes se si vepron ...ketu duhet te perdoren nje preventive ndaj kesaj qeshtje qe ne fillim...
ka shume raste qe mashkulli prek dashurise se madhe qe ndjen ndaj femres/te dashures...bie ne ate pozite sa qe e nenqmon veten etij ne raport me femren duke e quajture veten e tij ne krahasim me te dashuren e tij si askushi ,dhe te pa afte ndersa ate e quan si superiore ,ti je jeta ime ,ti je ...dhe veten ai e pasqyron si nje njeri qe eshte i pa afte ne krahasim me te...

dhe tash femra ndjen pasiguri tek idashuri i saj sespe e shef burrin/te dashurin e saj se eshte i nenvlersuar dhe shef ne pasiguri tek ai ...dhe humb besimin tek ai ...sepse femra per nga natyra burrin apo mashkullin e konsideron si mbeshtetje ne jete per qfardo problemi apo halli ne jete mbeshtet ne aftesit e burrit te saje ... dhe tash nese kete mbeshtetje nuk egjen femra tek burri atehere ...prezente do jete nje mosharmoni rolesh dhe prej kesaj mosharmoni burojne shume qrregullime dhe prej atyre qrregullimeve rrjedhin ato gjera qe nuk i di askushe ...divorce ,ndarje etj.....

----------


## fisniku-student

*keto ishin keshillat per mashkullin ...qe ndryshe mund te konsiderohen si preventiva per nje jete sa me ,me pak probleme...dhe qe sherbejne si keshilla se si te veproje ...per te mso gabuar...nese do jete te sukseshme...



ne vazhdim >>>>keshilla per ferem (interpretim dhe egzagjerim)*

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Me kete perjashtimin qe ke bere ketu lart automatikisht ke eliminu nga tema qe ke hapur pjesen me te madhe te popullsise  dmth kjo qenka teme vetem per kalamajte qe hyne ne fazen e adoleshences se vetem ata nuk jane dashuruar asnjehere....dhe skane pas asnje lidhje
> Nuk jam dakord edhe per shume gjera te tjera qe ke shkruajtur por kjo qe ke cituar lart me ben te mendoj se ti adhuron lidhjet perfekte,  te perjeteshme...per fat te keq jemi ne jeten reale...



Shum e zhgenjyer ne dashuri me dukesh ti vajze...nuk e di pse po edhe ke pergjigja qe me dhe mua kete impresion me dhe. Te deshtosh ne nje mision qofte ky ne te gjitha kategorite e jetes nuk eshte faj..eshte gabim. Thjesh koha rrezon nje mal mbi te dhe gjumi fillon te qetesohet...endrrat fillojn te gjallerohen dhe ne zemer lind nje shprese e re. Egoja sundon te kaluaren dhe e ve posht...por asnjehere te tashmen dhe te ardhmen...sepse do te perbente ate qe quhet FAJ ( dyfishim i te njejtit gabim ) dhe kte nuk e fal as perendia, e jo me qenia e gjalle...as shpirti i personit ne faj nuk arrin ta fal me ate. Besoj se ti je tek gabimi. Mos e fut veten ne njerezit me faj...po mundohesh te besh veten fajtore per nje gje qe edhe ti e di qe nuk ke faj por e ben kete sepse akoma nuk di te besh dallimin faj-gabim. Mendoj se je diku te 15-16-17 vjecet . Kur te rritesh do lulezosh dhe pak ne mendje e zemer e do i kuptosh komplekset qe ke patur ne keto shkrime.  :shkelje syri: 
Cdo lidhje mund te behet perfekte ne momentin qe i jeton ato...por kjjo ka ndryshim me Dashurine perfekte...njeriu e njeh vetem nje here ne jete ate. Lidhjet perfekte mund te krijohen perdite. Dhe e ke gabim nqs mendon se pjesa me e madhe e popullsise jeton ne ate "cmiren dashurore, mjerimin dashuror" si e qu ti. Mu sme duket ashtu, se perdite shof cifte qe ecin rrugeve me buzeqeshje ne fytyre...vrapojne me njeri tjetrin, puthen perqafohen,kafshohen ne rruge etj etj...dhe kto me bejne shume optimist...por me sa duket nuk jam un ai qe duhet te behem optimist...por ti. Kur te njohesh dike tjeter qe te jape ngrohtesi shpirterore do ndjesh boten nen kembe. Perpiqu ta besh kete me optimizem.

Ma boni hallall qe u zgjata po mu duk e nevojshme.

----------


## xhuliana

> Shum e zhgenjyer ne dashuri me dukesh ti vajze...nuk e di pse po edhe ke pergjigja qe me dhe mua kete impresion me dhe. Te deshtosh ne nje mision qofte ky ne te gjitha kategorite e jetes nuk eshte faj..eshte gabim. Thjesh koha rrezon nje mal mbi te dhe gjumi fillon te qetesohet...endrrat fillojn te gjallerohen dhe ne zemer lind nje shprese e re. Egoja sundon te kaluaren dhe e ve posht...por asnjehere te tashmen dhe te ardhmen...sepse do te perbente ate qe quhet FAJ ( dyfishim i te njejtit gabim ) dhe kte nuk e fal as perendia, e jo me qenia e gjalle...as shpirti i personit ne faj nuk arrin ta fal me ate. Besoj se ti je tek gabimi. Mos e fut veten ne njerezit me faj...po mundohesh te besh veten fajtore per nje gje qe edhe ti e di qe nuk ke faj por e ben kete sepse akoma nuk di te besh dallimin faj-gabim. Mendoj se je diku te 15-16-17 vjecet . Kur te rritesh do lulezosh dhe pak ne mendje e zemer e do i kuptosh komplekset qe ke patur ne keto shkrime.


Ja ke fut kot....
pike se pari fakti qe une mbaj nje lloj qendrimi ne lidhje me 1 teme nuk do te thote se ky qendrim reflekton gjendjen time personale...
Meqe me kete arsyetim qer ke bere ketu lart as ti vete spo e di se ku don te dalesh(dhe pastaj thua qe kalamani jam une), te them une dicka rreth   gabimit..
Nese dicka ne jeten time shkon keq mund te ndodhe se mbase e kam pasur gabim ose jo..Po kush e vendos se ishte gabim....nje sjellje qe per mua mund te jete mese normale ti mund ta vleresosh si gabim...ose e kunderta...dhe kjo ndodh thjeshte sepse jemi te ndryshem,kemi mendime te ndryshme dhe arsyetojme ndryshe....llacipaci ti nuk duhet tja applikosh te tjereve mendimin tend se ai eshte thjeshte dhe mbetet thjeshte mendimi yt...keshtuqe mos u mundo tu japesh mend te tjereve por thjeshte limitohu te japesh mendimin tend ose te tjeret kritikoji per ate qe kane shkruar...por jo qe ti gjykosh ne baze te asaj qe kane shkruar...besoj se u morem vesh....

----------

